# Peep Show, new series starting soon!



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2012)

Looking forward to this! Apparently Dobby and Mark finally get it together and she moves in.


----------



## mincepie (Oct 27, 2012)

About time! Seem to have been awaiting ages for this (peep show, that is)


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

As long as Super Hans is a major character for at least one episode I am happy.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2012)

This is one of those things where I absolutely loved season 1 - found it late night channel hopping and was quickly hooked, utterly brilliant. Season 2 also had some good moments. Subsequent seasons just didn't seem to work as well. I'd love to see a return to form for the series, because it was so fresh and different when it first started!

Agree that Super Hans had better be in it!


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

Season 1 was brilliant, real fist biting, curl toeing, cringing TV.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2012)

firky said:


> Season 1 was brilliant, real fist biting, curl toeing, cringing TV.


 
Indeed, and just _so_ well done - the one bit that sticks in my memory most is when Mark reluctantly goes to a party with his bags of groceries, utterly brilliant and really encapsulated his character, and of course the utterly cringe-worthy "the bad thing" episode.  I'd love to see a return to such memorable episodes in the next season.


----------



## Firky (Oct 27, 2012)

The subsequent series were good but they went a bit far, the one where he ate the dog was really desperate.


----------



## Epona (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep - I think where the first couple of series (the first especially) succeeded most was in taking small things that showed the personalities/quirks of the characters then extrapolating from them, but not too far outside of 'normal' limits. Sort of things that viewers can identify with, then taking it just a couple of paces further, not going completely over the top.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2012)

mincepie said:


> About time! Seem to have been awaiting ages for this (peep show, that is)



Me too!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2012)

It starts tonight at 10!



firky said:


> The subsequent series were good but they went a bit far, the one where he ate the dog was really desperate.


 
That was one of the best moments of the entire show.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2012)

The dog eating episode was deffo one of the best ones ever! So painful to watch.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 25, 2012)

And writer Sam Bain has selected that as one of Peep Show's best bits in this week's Guardian Guide.


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2012)

Apparently, Super Hans gets a job at some point.

And Mark tries to get Jez to move out so Dobby can move in.


----------



## Firky (Nov 25, 2012)

Thing is... it is only half an hour


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2012)

It couldn't be longer, format works best for 30 minutes. Any more and it'd be drawn out and less funny.


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd prefer it to be slightly shorter, so it doesn't clash with MOTD2.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 25, 2012)

Connect fourplay.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2012)

"Hi, I'm Robert Grayson."


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 25, 2012)

And Mark has inadvertently killed someone. Awesome


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 25, 2012)

Is it repeated or soemthing?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> And Mark has inadvertently killed someone. Awesome


 
I actually laughed out loud at the Robert Grayson thing, proper lulz.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2012)

Fucking superb first ep!


----------



## Firky (Nov 25, 2012)

Gerard.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Is it repeated or soemthing?


 
On 4 +1 at 11 tonight, on 4oD soon I imagine.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Fucking superb first ep!


 
I gave up on the last series cos it was shite, but have to say that this was fucking funny tbf


----------



## Firky (Nov 25, 2012)

Kookyville is going to be shite init...


----------



## colacubes (Nov 25, 2012)

If Super Hans is recommending an interview then yes, it probably is


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2012)

I like how they're fucking with everything in the first episode, killed off a reoccurring character, Hans as gone straight, and Geoff is now going to be Mark's kids step dad!


----------



## binka (Nov 25, 2012)

very funny epsiode. probably going to watch it again on +1 just for johnson's eulogy


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 26, 2012)

binka said:


> very funny epsiode. probably going to watch it again on +1 just for johnson's eulogy


 
Twas a great episode and Johnson's eulogy was one of the highlights.


----------



## girasol (Nov 26, 2012)

I didn't laugh or even feel slightly amused once... I don't know why they didn't just give up two series ago.

Eulogy was mildly funny, but predictable.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 26, 2012)

girasol said:


> I didn't laugh or even *feel slightly amused once*... I don't know why they didn't just give up two series ago.
> 
> _Eulogy was *mildly funny*_, but predictable.


 
So, you weren't slightly amused by something that was mildly funny?


----------



## chilango (Nov 26, 2012)

Made me laugh. P'raps not their greatest episode, but good enough. Is Gerard going to be a major presence over the next few episodes. I hope so...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 26, 2012)

"He's eating a Twix!"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 26, 2012)

Mark has now completed his transformation from an awkward, paranoid but basically well meaning sort of chap into someone who is just an all out terrible person. I don't know if the writers have done this deliberately or not but the end result is that I don't identify with the character at all any more.

e2a: Paterson Joseph's 30 seconds or so on screen rescued the episode though, well him and the deadpan shrink.


----------



## Knotted (Nov 26, 2012)

I had bored week this summer and watched all seven series. Series 5,6 &7 are better than series 2,3 &4. More subtle and less of the silly ott cringe stuff, more of the wicked one liners. The lowest point was that stupid one where they ate the dog (although calling the dog "Mummy" was inspired). But it's got better since then. I know it's against conventional wisdom, but Peep Show goes from strength to strength. Series 1 remains the best if only because the theme tune was so much better.

This series has started out badly, though. A return to bad form.


----------



## magneze (Nov 26, 2012)

I really liked the dog eating episode.


----------



## Firky (Nov 26, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Mark has now completed his transformation from an awkward, paranoid but basically well meaning sort of chap into someone who is just an all out terrible person. I don't know if the writers have done this deliberately or not but the end result is that I don't identify with the character at all any more.


 

In the first series both Mark and Jeremy were put in situations you could imagine yourself in or have been in, and their reactions were also easily identifiable with. As the series progressed though that identification has totally gone.

If I am going to nit pick last night's episode I thought Dobby came across a bit too geeky. Like a script writer wrote her character without knowing any of the subtle nuances that make someone a geek, without explicitly painting them as one... IYSWIM.


----------



## Firky (Nov 26, 2012)

magneze said:


> I really liked the dog eating episode.


 
I thought it was the weakest one of the entire series so far. Found it really disappointing.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 26, 2012)

firky said:


> In the first series both Mark and Jeremy were put in situations you could imagine yourself in or have been in, and their reactions were also easily identifiable with. As the series progressed though that identification has totally gone.


 
I no longer want them to escape the horrible situations they create for themselves, I'm now just sat there thinking that whatever happens to them they probably deserve it.


----------



## Firky (Nov 26, 2012)

"Cleanshirt" 

Class.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 26, 2012)

Dobby was all wrong


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2012)

I enjoyed that. Not brilliant but had its moments. The curry made me laugh.


----------



## girasol (Nov 27, 2012)

Jeff Robinson said:


> So, you weren't slightly amused by something that was mildly funny?


 
 Yeah, I think I was suffering from Sunday night confused misery


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 27, 2012)

No laugh out loud moments. Fairly entertaining but nothing that is going to make me tune in next week.
Maybe I have missed a whole lot of shows in the middle (well I know I have) but they just don't seem like real people anymore, not even real people who are dicks.


----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2012)

Thread bump ready for the second episode.

This could be The One.


----------



## gosub (Dec 3, 2012)

when dobby got up from the table, was it me or did the camera get up with her? As in are they moving towards introducing dobby's internal monologue


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

I enjoyed last night's more of a return to form.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2012)

they should knock it on the head. didn't laugh once last night. everything was a bit perfunctory.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 3, 2012)

yeah i fell asleep watching it....


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> they should knock it on the head. didn't laugh once last night. everything was a bit perfunctory.


 
I think they should have called it a day after the third series but I still enjoy it - albeit not as much as I used to. I thought last night's was better than the previous two or three episodes so far this series. 

Dobby is all kinds of wrong, really jarring character, not quite sure what is going on there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2012)

there's nowhere for the characters to go anymore.
and they are getting less and less sympathetic.
mark is a father now and the baby is nothing more than an inconvenience. it was a mistake to bring a child into it.


----------



## Firky (Dec 3, 2012)

Was a mistake giving Dobby a bigger role.

Paint by numbers geeky girl, yawn.


----------



## stavros (Dec 3, 2012)

Are we going to see Sophie at all?


----------



## gosub (Dec 4, 2012)

Given the amount of other stuff Olivia Coleman has been doing this year probably not


----------



## magneze (Dec 4, 2012)

The whole Mark being ripped off story seemed out of character.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah it is all out of character now I think. It just isn't working for me, or making me laugh at all.
I'm out. 

Is there anything good on the telly at all anymore?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

LIMMY'S SHOW. the funniest thing in years.
And nothing like anyone else.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 5, 2012)

What channel's it on?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> LIMMY'S SHOW. the funniest thing in years.
> And nothing like anyone else.


Tell me more.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 5, 2012)

Ok watching now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

It's only on BBC Scotland but the 3rd series is on iplayer at the up til last night's episode. Check my thread about it. It's clearly not for everyone, but if you don't like it you are a radge cunt


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm still enjoying it, but I agree with everyone the character traits are getting a bit ridiculous. Mark getting ripped off for his vanity novel was funny, but the funniest days were when he was the sensible one with a job in the big office and Jeremy was the anti-Mark. Losing Gerard was a shame too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2012)

Gerard was a total waste of time, I thought


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 6, 2012)

I liked him because he was like everything Mark hated about himself and having Dobby around was good for playing them off against each other.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2012)

It was just a repeat of his other relationship at work - having a rival n that.


----------



## Kuso (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm loving the new series, seem to be the only one amongst my mates too.  The whole Mark getting ripped off on the book deal thing was completely in keeping with his character IMO- yeah, he's always been *sensible* but he's a sucker too.  And he's always seemed to think himself better than those around him so I thought it made sense he'd be the one publishing a book, but in true Mark style he got taken in and conned


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 8, 2012)

what part of this new series of peep show is funny? all of it? some of it?

or, in fact, none of it


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2012)

Both episodes so far have been really funny. Painfully cringey which isn't always my cup of tea but still lots of good laughs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Gerard was a total waste of time, I thought


 
Yeah me too, glad the fuckers gone.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 8, 2012)

Not very funny, don't think I'll bother with the rest of the series.


----------



## Yata (Dec 8, 2012)

Got bored halfway through the Ep, switched off sometime around the funeral and not too interested in watching anymore. Not much else to say, bit of a let down.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 8, 2012)

it was v disappointing  since when did mark become thick?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

have they started writing it themselves? we've seen how limited there own comedy writing skills are with that hit and miss sketch show...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 10, 2012)

I like the third episode, anyone else?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 10, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I like the third episode, anyone else?


Meh, forgettable.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> I like the third episode, anyone else?


 
Best one so far. 
"There's a quarter there, and if you weight it, it will appear to come in lighter cos it's Helium Weed"


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 10, 2012)

Not feeling all the hate for the new series. I think it's as good as it ever was. I seem to remember loads of people whining about the fourth, fifth etc etc series, but looking back they're just as good as the first three.


----------



## Left (Dec 10, 2012)

Was this ever funny or were my standards just lower?

That theme song is so fucking annoying.


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2012)

Excellent episode, laugh out loud funny, nice way to end the weekend.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2012)

Thought it was ok and that Spaced did the paintball thing far better...


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 10, 2012)

PlaidDragon said:


> looking back they're just as good as the first three.


 


i miss the series 1&2 glory days


----------



## chilango (Dec 10, 2012)

Good episode last night....

"Snow Patrol!"


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2012)

I've never been paintballing but I'd have thought wearing eye protection at all times is insisted on.


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I've never been paintballing but I'd have thought wearing eye protection at all times is insisted on.


Yep, that was silly. Could have been PJ all over again.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2012)

magneze said:


> Yep, that was silly. Could have been PJ all over again.


----------



## Firky (Dec 10, 2012)

Last night's was rubbish, this series is really hit and miss.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2012)

"Let's Jackson Pollock these motherfuckers"


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought Jeremy counselling the guy who leaves his wife was pretty badly written/acted. Throwing in the gay feelings thing too was just nonsense.


----------



## Knotted (Dec 10, 2012)

Everything about this series is wrong.

Dobby is wrong - she's turning into a non entity who just puts up with Mark with no fuss
Super Hans is wrong - OK he's off drugs and more mellow but he's now very boring
Mark's wrong - he's not supposed to be an idiot, socially clueless maybe but not an idiot. There is no sense of impending doom which he knows is coming to him.
Jeremy's wrong - there's no ulterior motives driving him, he's now just another idiot screwing things up as opposed to an idiot who screws things up for the worst reasons.

I'm not feeling the Mark/Dobby thing. It feels like they have already got bored with each other, broken up and remained friends.

There is no new girl friend for Jeremy. What's going on?

It's like a different sit com with different characters which imitates Peep Show but just doesn't have the chemistry.

One series too many.


----------



## binka (Dec 10, 2012)

super hans being off drugs apart from all the drugs he took in the last episode of course.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2012)

No Big Sooz is a shame too. And Johnson. Half the funny shit happened at JLB. Mark really needs to have a mundane office job again to make it work.


----------



## Firky (Dec 10, 2012)

Kill it now. It isn't fair.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 10, 2012)

I still find it funnier than a lot of other stuff. Maybe I just relate to Peep Show more than shows like Fresh Meat or the Inbetweeners which seems aimed at a younger more student humour market.


----------



## binka (Dec 10, 2012)

firky said:


> Kill it now. It isn't fair.


shut up firky you fucking idiot


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2012)

firky said:


> Kill it now. It isn't fair.


life isn't fair and it's about time you learned this


----------



## discokermit (Dec 10, 2012)

best series yet.


----------



## Firky (Dec 17, 2012)

I didn't watch it last night, worth watching or not?

Saw some BBC 3 thing which looks like an attempt at the female version of the Inbetweeners (Them Girls I think it was called). Wasn't too bad in places, won't make a habit of watching it though as it was largely shite.


----------



## Knotted (Dec 18, 2012)

I enjoyed the latest episode. The plot's not up to much but there were some great internal dialogues.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2012)

The correct number of series for british comedies is two. Three if you're lucky. I'm not watching this, because it is an incorrect number of series and is therefore going to be shit.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 18, 2012)

I watched it last night and can't recall most of it, so that means it's shit now.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 18, 2012)

last episode was ok.

series 1&2 rule the roost!


----------



## Maggot (Dec 18, 2012)

Super Hans is great - love his Freecycle idea. 

Jeremy falling for Dobby just isn't convincing.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 18, 2012)

Maggot said:


> Jeremy falling for Dobby just isn't convincing.


 
Not to mention so enthusiasm crushingly predictable.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 18, 2012)

I went to bed halfway through the last episode. I am sad that it's not as good anymore.


----------



## Firky (Dec 18, 2012)

Have they replaced the writers?

And why is Dobby so shit (starting to become the most unbelievable character), don't they know any women who are a bit geeky?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

I think Armstrong and Bain have brought in some people to write it while they supervise it


----------



## Firky (Dec 18, 2012)

It shows


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

to really kill it we need a big screen outing like that shit Inbetweeners film


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 18, 2012)

Mitchell and Webb did make a film called "The Magicians" in which they played vaguely similar characters (except they were magicians, obviously). It was very, very bad.


----------



## Firky (Dec 18, 2012)

I had the misfortune to see that.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 18, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Mitchell and Webb did make a film called "The Magicians" in which they played vaguely similar characters (except they were magicians, obviously). It was very, very bad.


It was so bad that it was almost good.


----------



## youngian (Dec 18, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Tell me more.


 
Limmys Show is quality and not unlike Big Train. High hit rate for a sketch  and has a quirky off beat humour.

I've been watching it on the iPlayer as it is only shown in Scotland.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00yy8pz/episodes/guide

The BBC have decided English and Welsh people have been receiving sufficient laughter from Miranda and My Family repeats so are therefore not allowed to watch it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 18, 2012)

youngian said:


> Limmys Show is quality and not unlike Big Train. High hit rate for a sketch and has a quirky off beat humour.
> 
> I've been watching it on the iPlayer as it is only shown in Scotland.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00yy8pz/episodes/guide
> ...


 
Yes I watched one. It was alright.
Big Train was mostly shit though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thought the last episode was good, not the best this series though. What grates me is the lame moments that are too unbelievable like Mark sneaking out of the hot milfs house without any excuse. You just wouldn't do it like that. He's turning into a totally unconvincing character.

It's definitely lacking vital people this series... Johnson, Jeff, Big Sooz, and Sophie


----------



## Firky (Dec 18, 2012)

B big Train is one of the best things that has been on TV in the last decade.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 18, 2012)

This series has been great, last weekends was the weakest episode though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 18, 2012)

mrsfran said:


> Mitchell and Webb did make a film called "The Magicians" in which they played vaguely similar characters (except they were magicians, obviously). It was very, very bad.


 

I saw half of that, load of tripe


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Big Train was mostly shit though.



No


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2012)

Dobby was quite wrong about Venetian Snares I thought.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 18, 2012)

anyone recall this?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruiser_(TV_series)


----------



## Firky (Dec 18, 2012)

stavros said:


> Dobby was quite wrong about Venetian Snares I thought.



That's where I turned off. Don't even now what she said.


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2012)

She said that he was a poor man's Aphex, or words to that effect.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 18, 2012)

Spot on!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


>




Ah, BiteSize - bane of many a mid/late-90s insomniac


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 18, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Ah, BiteSize - bane of many a mid/late-90s insomniac


 
Get stuffed


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 18, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Get stuffed


 
Early to mid 90s stoner TV of choice.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 18, 2012)

If we're doing 90s stoner TV, you can't not have 'That Prezzie Show' too. That was mint.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 18, 2012)

Whatever happened to Andy & co?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 19, 2012)

I did laugh at the freecycle ballet shoes also coming with free Squarepusher CD & free gram of speed


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 19, 2012)

DaveCinzano said:


> Whatever happened to Andy & co?


 
ETA

By Jove, still going!

http://www.lastditchtv.com
http://www.getstuffed.info


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I think Armstrong and Bain have brought in some people to write it while they supervise it


that's Fresh Meat.  They do nearly all of Peep Show themselves - they brought someone extra in for that last one, but otherwise its their baby


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2012)

stavros said:


> She said that he was a poor man's Aphex, or words to that effect.


'they're a low end samsung smartphone whilst aphex twin is an iphone'


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 20, 2012)

I love the way Peeps Show seems to be evolving into an sitcom based on IDM jokes, Boards Of Canada, Squarepusher, Venetian Snares & Aphex Twin all mentioned this series. I look forward to the last episode when they all attend an Autechre gig.


----------

